# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Kruiden verzachten symptomen verkoudheden en griep

## FRANCOIS580

*Kruiden verzachten symptomen verkoudheden en griep*

Met het najaar zijn nu ook verkoudheden en later griep weer in het land. Zij zijn de belangrijkste gezondheidsklachten tijdens de koudste en vochtigste periode van het jaar. Tegen verkoudheden en griep is weinig te doen, uitzieken is het beste geneesmiddel. Toch kunnen heel wat kruiden de symptomen van verkoudheden en griep verzachten en het genezingsproces versnellen. 

Verkoudheden en griep zijn meestal onschuldig maar ze kunnen je niettemin ‘doodziek’ maken. Een verkoudheid of een infectie van je lichtwegen zijn lang niet hetzelfde als een seizoen griep. Bij verkoudheden wordt de infectie veroorzaakt door een virus. Met een aangepaste voeding en behulp van kruiden kun je jouw weerstand nochtans verhogen en op die manier de symptomen van verkoudheden, infecties van de luchtwegen en griep verzachten en de herstelperiode verkleinen. Niet alleen door je eet- maar ook door je drinkgewoonten aan te passen. Positief hierbij is zeker dat je deze kruiden zonder problemen in je eigen tuin kunt kweken.

*Rode zonnehoed*
Rode zonnehoed of echinacea wordt steeds populairder in onze jaarlijkse strijd tegen allerlei winterkwaaltjes. Het verhoogt je weerstand en werkt ook preventief. Rode zonnehoed of echinacea kwam wellicht uit Zuid- Amerika overgewaaid en werd reeds door de indianen zowel in- als uitwendig gebruikt. Naar de gezondheidsvoordelen van echinacea werd reeds heel wat wetenschappelijk onderzoek verricht, allen met hetzelfde resultaat. Rode zonnehoed werkt écht tegen winterkwaaltjes, heeft een ontstekingsremmende werking en verhoogt je weerstand. Al deze gezondheidsvoordelen van echinacea zitten voornamelijk in zijn wortel, dit dankzij de aanwezigheid van vetzuren en esters van wijnsteenzuur. Homeopaten raden aan om eind augustus met een echinaceakuur als preventie te starten.

*Tijm*
Een ander kruid die je kan helpen tegen verkoudheden, griep en luchtwegeninfecties is tijm. Een natuurlijk antibioticum dat je weerstand een boost geeft waardoor je beter bestand bent tegen allerlei ziekmakende bacteriën.Tijm helpt je van je (taai) slijm af, onderdrukt je hoest en stimuleert je ademhaling. Je gebruikt tijm bij voorkeur als thee.

*Vlierbloesem*
Bij hoge koorts raadpleeg je uiteraard een dokter. In geval van opkomende koorts kunnen kruiden nochtans helpen om je verhoogde lichaamstemperatuur te doen dalen. Dat is zeker het geval met vlierbloesem dat je als thee gebruikt. Dat zal je extra doen transpireren waardoor je koorts zakt en je herstelperiode gunstig zal bevorderen. Thee van vlierbloesem werkt ook preventief tegen verhouden, griep en andere typische winterkwalen. Vlierbloesem werkt ook ontstekingsremmend. Gedroogde vlierbloesems zijn in iedere natuur- of bioshop verkrijgbaar.

*Ui voor meer weerstand* 
Voel je kriebels in je neus of keel snij dan een ui in stukken en leg die op een bordje naast je bed. Je zal je daags nadien veel beter voelen. Aan uien worden heel wat genezende krachten gekoppeld. Het verhoogt in de eerste plaats je lichamelijke weerstand. Gebruik daarom fijn gesnipperde ui in allerlei salades, soepen en in vleesgerechten.

*Extra tips van de kruidendokter en diëtiste*.../...

Lees verder...

----------

